# Paphos



## erik1963 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, I will be visiting Paphos during January and February to have a good look around the island. Can you recommend a good Hamam (or Turkish Bath) in the Paphos area that I could use during my stay. Any help will be gratefully accepted.

Thanks,
Erik.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

erik1963 said:


> Hi, I will be visiting Paphos during January and February to have a good look around the island. Can you recommend a good Hamam (or Turkish Bath) in the Paphos area that I could use during my stay. Any help will be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik.


There are a lot of costly, modern spas but no traditional Hamams. I would certainly not ask locals for Turkish Baths!


----------



## erik1963 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi There, Thanks for your helpful reply. I wasn't sure when I asked the question about whether to mention Turkish Baths. Thanks again for the helpful advice,

Kind Regards,
Erik. 





Cleo Shahateet said:


> There are a lot of costly, modern spas but no traditional Hamams. I would certainly not ask locals for Turkish Baths!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only traditional turkish baths I know of are long since defunct. They are in the middle of Paphos near the market place and open for the public to go in and take a look. It is interesting to see them, but there are no working Hamams that I am aware of.


----------



## erik1963 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Veronica, 

Thanks for the help. I guess that I am going to have to visit one of the expensive modern spas. Any suggestions?

Regards,
Erik.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Aphrodite Hills is great, the Elysium Hotel is nice and a more local place is owned by a Canadian-Cypriot named Frosso. She has a Nail Salon next to Moufflon Book shop and has opened a new spa that does massages and all the rest of it. Her number is 26939055 as I don't think they have a website. 

I do know of really great traditional Hamam in Amman, Jordan....fantastic! Just in case anyone does a side trip ;-)


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Aphrodite Hills is great, the Elysium Hotel is nice and a more local place is owned by a Canadian-Cypriot named Frosso. She has a Nail Salon next to Moufflon Book shop and has opened a new spa that does massages and all the rest of it. Her number is 26939055 as I don't think they have a website.
> 
> I do know of really great traditional Hamam in Amman, Jordan....fantastic! Just in case anyone does a side trip ;-)


The Hamam opposite the central mosque in the old town area of Nicosia was recently restored and in use (haven't tried it myself). Not sure if it is still operational or of the times if it is, but it might be worth a trip into Nicosia to try it out. I know several friends who experienced it when the restoration was completed a couple of years ago and they were very enthusiastic about it... It's just a short walk from the Shakolas Tower off Ledra street (look for the green neon lights of the Minaret and you can't miss it). There are also some great restuarants and bars in that area too for post-bath relaxation....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe Limassol has turkish baths in the old turkish areas still functional. Also nothing wrong with mentioning Turkish baths, turkish delights or turkish coffee in Cyprus, don't believe everything you hear.


----------

